# Que pasa?



## MG5

Yo me pregunto? Porque muy pocas personas si no es porque cyctorres,ambria193 y una que otras companeras escriben y ponen algun otro post casi nadie escribe o contesta. Que pasa? hay que unirnos y mantener este blog en espanol, yo leo el de ingles y me pregunto porque en ingles hay tantas personas que si escriben y dan muy buenas ideas de como ahorrar,cupones,tips,y muchas cosas mas, nos nos podemos quedar atras como Hispanos, no hay como leer y escribir en el primer idioma de uno. Asi que adelante chicas pasen la voz a sus amistades.
saludos


----------



## ambria193

Hola!!
Tienes toda la  razon  y saber que hay muchos hispanos que tienen muchas dudas y podemos ayudarlos o orientarlos aqui ..si no sabemos buscamos la contestacion


----------



## MG5

Gracias ambria, que anécdotas tan maravillosas, me transportaste a esos momentos que pasaste con tus familia en esas fantásticas vacaciones exactamente a esto es lo que me refiero en escribir en este blog, a compartir las experiencias que hemos tenido en nuestras vacaciones y a tomar nota de algún tip o consejo para nuestras próximas vacaciones que sean inolvidables como las que pasaste tu.
Así que a promover el blog para que mas gente siga escribiendo.
Saludos

Porque? No escriben; si aparece tantos view,que leen todos titulos y no comentan algo?


----------



## cyctorres

Es cierto debemos mantener este foro activo, no vaya a ser que lo cierren por falta de uso. Y MG5 no son solo chicas las que escriben aquí también hay chicos como yo  que nos encanta Disney , lo que ocurre es que somos perezosos y no escribimos, como dice ambria si no lo sabemos lo buscamos  un abrazo a todos en especial a mi gente hispana


----------



## MG5

Perdón cyctorres, no tenía idea que fuera un chico, me alegra que también los miembros masculinos escriban en este blog, al contrario me sorprendió que un chico se tome el tiempo, por lo que veo segun todos los post que has escrito y contestado. Lo que pasa que casi siempre uno como madre casi siempre es la que organiza los viajes(  en mi caso, porque mi esposo dice que el aporta y dinero y yo organice ) pero en todas las familias es diferente, lo cual me da gusto ; Y gracias por pasar la voz y mantener este blog.

Saludos


----------



## cyctorres

MG5 said:


> Perdón cyctorres, no tenía idea que fuera un chico, me alegra que también los miembros masculinos escriban en este blog, al contrario me sorprendió que un chico se tome el tiempo, por lo que veo segun todos los post que has escrito y contestado. Lo que pasa que casi siempre uno como madre casi siempre es la que organiza los viajes(  en mi caso, porque mi esposo dice que el aporta y dinero y yo organice ) pero en todas las familias es diferente, lo cual me da gusto ; Y gracias por pasar la voz y mantener este blog.
> 
> Saludos



 No hay problema. A mi la fiebre de Disney me la pego mi esposa y yo la coji mas fuerte, en casa yo soy el experto, y  lo poco que se es de estos foros y otros mas que visito, siempre es un placer tratar de ayudar a los demás.


----------



## irirom

Es verdad, casi nadie entramos si no es por pereza decimos que es falta de tiempo que al final, sigue siendo pereza  

Casi toda la informacion de disney esta en ingles en nuestro idioma es bien poca, poca gente de habla hispana tiene informacion sobre el tema y creen que es execivamente costoso ir a disney.
Intentare entrar mas seguido y aportar lo poco de lo que se, al menos en mi idioma.
Saludos Magicos


----------



## MG5

Gracias irirom, si, pasa la voz para que no nos vayan a cerrar el blog , hay que mantenerlo y así mantenernos informados con las opiniones de todos.

Saludos


----------



## DisneyHispana

Buenos días amigos hispano-parlantes. 

Yo soy miembro de este foro desde hace mucho tiempo, y realmente me uní precisamente con la idea de formar parte de la comunidad de Disney en español. 

Lo sigo intentando, sin embargo veo que el principal inconveniente es que el 99% de la actividad aquí es en inglés así que nosotros quedamos un poco "marginados". 

Creo que está bien complementar la info de este foro (hay gente que sabe muchísimo) con otras comunidades específicamente en español - por ejemplo magiadisney.com y facebook.com/DisneyAdictos - que nos ayudan a matar ese gusanillo de Disney y unir a personas que hablan el mismo idioma entorno a una afición común!

Saludos y nos vemos por acá!


----------



## MG5

Hola Disney Hispana
Que bien que  escribiste, y por lo que veo eres miembra desde hace un buen tiempo,y desde muy lejos y si a esto es lo que me refiero de compartir (no sabia de estos web que mencionaste ) imagínate si cada miembro compartirá los tips, consejos etc de cada vez que vacaciona en Disney, cuanto aprenderíamos y en nuestras próximas vacaciones usaríamos todos esos consejos y aprovecharíamos mejor el tiempo con la familia. Platicalo con tus amigas y pasa la voz.
Saludos


----------



## supercris

Hola a todos

Yo leo todos los días el DIS, me encanta meterme a ver que escriben antes de dormir y a ver si aprendo algo nuevo antes de ir a mi viaje.

Me suscribi hace mas de un año, pero olvide donde había dejado mi password y hoy decidi solicitarlo de nuevo, asi que aquí estoy.

No había tampoco escrito mucho, pues mi lengua natal es el español y aunque escribi 2 veces en el dis de ingles, me daba un poco de pena equivocarme al escribir o poner cosas que se oyeran raras.

Pero me encantaría escribir en el de español seguido y compartir experiencias.

Les envio un gran saludo!


----------



## MG5

Hola supercris.  
Fijate que exactamente yo hago lo mismo, lo de leer Los blog casi todos Los dias y estoy de acuerdo que uno aprende mucho sobre los comentarios que escriben en Los blogs y que bien que te animaste volver a escribir, despues les platico como nos va en Disney porque ya estamos AQUI. Y hoy tenemos  reservations en be our guest restaurant.  


Saludos


----------



## Rodrigo

Hola a todos, yo estoy registrado en este foro desde hace muchos años, aunque  ya no entro tan seguido porque no tengo planes de viaje próximos, pero espero que esta comunidad en español siga adelante y de vez en cuando me comprometo a "postear" aunque solo sea para saludar!


----------



## MG5

Hola Rodrigo
Gracias por saludar, lo importante es que el blog este activo todo el tiempo, todos Los comentarios son bien recibidos, experiencias pasadas, siempre UNO aprende algo.

Saludos


----------



## Happy2BGoofy

Hola  a toda mi familia  hispana en DIS.

Vivo en Canadá y la próxima semana será mi sexta visita con mis dos hijos al lugar mas mágico  en el mundo en los últimos años. 

Como padre soltero, yo me encargo de todo la planeación  de los viajes . 

Si hay alguna información o consejo que pudiera ofrecer, por favor no duden en preguntar . Estoy para servir. 

Feliz viajes al  Reino Mágico!


----------



## MG5

Hola Happy2BGoofy
Gracias por saludar, me imagino la emocion, por tus proximas vacaciones con tus hijos a ese lugar magico, Donde tanto adultos como ninos disfrutamos este lugar magico, sin importar de donde vengamos si es de lejos (Canada ) o cerca (nosotros vivimos en Texas) siempre es un lugar muy desado para vacacionar.
Mantenos informados de cualquier experiencia que quieras compartir con nosotros.
Gracias


----------



## princessmorgan

Happy2BGoofy said:


> Hola  a toda mi familia  hispana en DIS.
> 
> Vivo en Canadá y la próxima semana será mi sexta visita con mis dos hijos al lugar mas mágico  en el mundo en los últimos años.
> 
> Como padre soltero, yo me encargo de todo la planeación  de los viajes .
> 
> Si hay alguna información o consejo que pudiera ofrecer, por favor no duden en preguntar . Estoy para servir.
> 
> Feliz viajes al  Reino Mágico!



Hola!! Espero que tu familia se disfruta de tus vacaciones!! Tienes razon que Disney es el lugar mas magico del mundo!! 

Feliz Viaje!


----------



## Teacher Princess

MG5 said:


> Yo me pregunto? Porque muy pocas personas si no es porque cyctorres,ambria193 y una que otras companeras escriben y ponen algun otro post casi nadie escribe o contesta. Que pasa? hay que unirnos y mantener este blog en espanol, yo leo el de ingles y me pregunto porque en ingles hay tantas personas que si escriben y dan muy buenas ideas de como ahorrar,cupones,tips,y muchas cosas mas, nos nos podemos quedar atras como Hispanos, no hay como leer y escribir en el primer idioma de uno. Asi que adelante chicas pasen la voz a sus amistades.
> saludos




Si esto es cierto y mis disculpas por no venir aqui mas seguido.. Trabajo como maestra prescolar y apenas comenzamos las clases y estoy agotada despues de una semana de cambios y de chicos nuevos..

Tengo la bendicion y la suerte de visitar WDW desde el ano 1998 y desde ese entonces he aprendido muchas cosas leyendo estos foros al igual que otros.. Solo que a veces ( muy seguido)  me decepciona los comentarios indignantes que algunas personas en los foros en ingles dicen ..por supuesto no debo dejar que nada de eso me afecte, pero sinceramente a veces son vulgares


----------



## Teacher Princess

Sorry.. envie el mensaje antes de terminar.. Por ejemplo acabo de leer que si no uno no planea al "perfectamente" sus vacaciones ya te llaman "ignorante " ! asi qualquiera de le quintan las ganas de venir aqui a leer..     Lo unico que se es que no dejo que nadie me robe mi felicidad...


----------



## MG5

Hola teacher princess
Gracias por saludar, y no pongas atención a esos comentarios ignorantes,(oídos sordos a palabras necias) algo así dice un dicho, ya vez que hay cada gente que quiere la perfección y están muy equivocados, porque uno siempre tiene que estar abierto a aprender cada día con los comentarios y experiencias de todos las personas a nuestro alrededor, para mi Disney es un lugar mágico donde uno se convierte en niño otra vez, y te diviertes a lo grande junto con nuestros hijos, aunque al final del día estés cansada por la edad ya no es lo mismo 20 que 45 pero no importa porque a la mañana siguiente ya estas lista para el siguiente parque y planeando a cual juego te vas a subir primero? A que hora va ser el show? Etc. 
Saludos


----------



## Teacher Princess

MG5 said:


> Hola teacher princess
> Gracias por saludar, y no pongas atención a esos comentarios ignorantes,(oídos sordos a palabras necias) algo así dice un dicho, ya vez que hay cada gente que quiere la perfección y están muy equivocados, porque uno siempre tiene que estar abierto a aprender cada día con los comentarios y experiencias de todos las personas a nuestro alrededor, para mi Disney es un lugar mágico donde uno se convierte en niño otra vez, y te diviertes a lo grande junto con nuestros hijos, aunque al final del día estés cansada por la edad ya no es lo mismo 20 que 45 pero no importa porque a la mañana siguiente ya estas lista para el siguiente parque y planeando a cual juego te vas a subir primero? A que hora va ser el show? Etc.
> Saludos



Gracias por su apoyo... En mi humilde opinion como seres humanos no somos perfectos pero lamentablemente la presión de aquí a veces es brutal.. Apenas estaba leyendo el foro de la "comunidad " y están literalmente barriendo por los suelos a las personas que según ellos no saben escribir en inglés o no son buenos lo suficiente en gramática y ortografía en inglés   
Incluso unas de las moderadores más grandes aquí llama y " ignorantes " y falta de educación a aquellas personas que no saben " escribir correctamente en inglés..  Como si el mundo fuese perfecto .. Sorry señora moderadora Mary pero en mi humilde opinión eso es indignante y humillante .. Como quien dice si no sabes escribir en inglés mejor no te expreses.  El español es mi primer lenguaje soy de Puerto Rico y a veces cometo errores y horrores al escribir en inglés no soy perfecta solo el Señor lo es . Pero trato lo mejor posible de aprender cada días más y superarme como persona y maestra ..

Para mi Disney World es mágico y tengo la dicha de visitarlo cada dos años y si Dios quiere regreso para la Navidad y poder ver el Show de las luces de Osborne en Hollywood Studios el cual es increíble   y cenar en el restaurante de Be Our Guest de Magic Kindgom !!   .      Mis niñas crecen rápido y quiero disfrutar atravez  de ellas esa magia que sólo wdw brinda a las familias 

Disculpen la molestia y gracias por leer , buena vibra y mucho positivismo !!


----------



## Teacher Princess

Buenas Noches:

Solo queria decir aclarar a nuestra moderadora Mary que en NINGUN momento me estaba refiriendo a ella ! Todo lo contrario le doy las gracias por apoyarnos siempre !!   Lamentablemente me referia a "otra moderadora" 


No me gusta la drama.. He apredido que a boca cerrada no entran moscas..y como dice mi pastor favorito " No dejes que nada ni nadie te robe tu felicidad" . Dios librara tus batallas por ti.. Que pena saber que el es de las pocas personas con empatia y compasion en "esetx" estado...No mas negatividad...Estoy muy contenta ya que logre encontrar una reservacion en el restaurant de "Be our Guest" para la proxima navidad !!!   

A ignorar las mentes diminutas y a celebrar se ha dicho !!


----------



## cyctorres

Saludos , regrese luego de unas vacaciones forzosas en el hospital pero ya estoy bien  y de regreso a la fantasía de Disney


----------



## MG5

Hola cyctorres 
Me alegro que estes bien,y no alla sido nada grave lo de tu visita al hospital,que bien que ya Estes de regreso.

Saludos:


----------



## cyctorres

MG5 said:


> Hola cyctorres
> Me alegro que estes bien,y no alla sido nada grave lo de tu visita al hospital,que bien que ya Estes de regreso.
> 
> Saludos:



Gracias. De vuelta a la magia y a tratar de ayudar a los demás con sus vacaciones


----------



## Marijuris65

Hola a todos. Llevo varios años visitando estos foros. La realidad es que en los foros se obtiene información muy útil.


----------



## Gastons Truffle Hog

a


----------



## celotito

Me presento como nuevo activo en este grupo en español saludos a todos


----------



## MG5

Hola Celotito,
Bienvenido al foro, y cualquier experiencia que quieras compartir sera muy bien resivida. 

Saudos


----------



## Miss Disney

Hola. Quiero presentarme. Me llamo Missy. Soy americana, pero estoy aprendiendo el español. Entonces esto es muy bueno práctica. Espero que no es importante a ustedes, porque ustedes son buenas personas, que no soy Hispana. Soy una gran aficionada de Walt Disney World.


----------



## Miss Disney

Teacher Princess said:


> Gracias por su apoyo... En mi humilde opinion como seres humanos no somos perfectos pero lamentablemente la presión de aquí a veces es brutal.. Apenas estaba leyendo el foro de la "comunidad " y están literalmente barriendo por los suelos a las personas que según ellos no saben escribir en inglés o no son buenos lo suficiente en gramática y ortografía en inglés
> Incluso unas de las moderadores más grandes aquí llama y " ignorantes " y falta de educación a aquellas personas que no saben " escribir correctamente en inglés..  Como si el mundo fuese perfecto .. Sorry señora moderadora Mary pero en mi humilde opinión eso es indignante y humillante .. Como quien dice si no sabes escribir en inglés mejor no te expreses.  El español es mi primer lenguaje soy de Puerto Rico y a veces cometo errores y horrores al escribir en inglés no soy perfecta solo el Señor lo es . Pero trato lo mejor posible de aprender cada días más y superarme como persona y maestra ..
> 
> Para mi Disney World es mágico y tengo la dicha de visitarlo cada dos años y si Dios quiere regreso para la Navidad y poder ver el Show de las luces de Osborne en Hollywood Studios el cual es increíble   y cenar en el restaurante de Be Our Guest de Magic Kindgom !!   .      Mis niñas crecen rápido y quiero disfrutar atravez  de ellas esa magia que sólo wdw brinda a las familias
> 
> Disculpen la molestia y gracias por leer , buena vibra y mucho positivismo !!


Ay, lo siento por sus experiencias.   Las personas que hablan inglés y que nunca aprender una lengua extraña no entienden la dificultad de aprender una lengua nueva. Inglés es mi primera lengua, y es muy difícil la gramática de inglés. No se preocupa usted. 

Disney World es mi lugar favorito del mundo. Usted tiene razón, es mágico


----------



## MG5

Hola Missy
Bienvenida al foro, y cualquiera experiencia que quieras compartir será bienvenida y por cierto escribes muy bien el español, adelante con el aprendizaje de otro idioma.
Saludos


----------

